# not sure which end is up - good news page4



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I've been here at work crying my eyeballs out and scaring my poor coworker. 

Today my doe Sweet Pea came back into heat AGAIN and then I saw Sadie flagging and I see discharge. Then I looked at Ziva and she has a discharge too. 

That's ALL my does I had bred. I devistated!! Why you ask?

Well breeding now (even if possible) means I miss all the major shows. And I sold my buck so I can't get them bred. If I borrow a buck there is no guarentee my picky does will allow him to breed them. Plus its snowing and I can't drive my truck in the snow!! 

I'm trying to keep it together but I'm loosing it. WHY?? I don't understand! 

If I don't have babies to sell I can't afford the goats. If I can't afford them then I have to sell them. I just bought a new truck to be able to go to shows and then spent another 1,000.00 in new fencing. Now it looks all for naught.  

I made 8,000 last year - and this year looks no better, I COUNT on the sales of kids to pay for the goats hay etc. I don't know what I'm going to do!!!

I'm trying to get an untra sound done but so far my vet doesn't have one and the other vet hasn't called me back. 

I'm hoping against hope that at least Ziva is bred and maybe maybe Sadie is too but its doubtful


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

...ouch....even one miss hurts


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

Oh no! Keeping fingers crossed for you that some are bred and just toying with you. Try not to let it keep you down too much (I know easier said than done). Hopefully things work out for you :grouphug:


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

D: This year has been sheer heck for people getting does settled, it seems. I keep hearing stories about them going back into heat. It will work out somehow, have faith!! Let us know if any of us "neighbors" can help at all! :grouphug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

I need this snow to stop and I need ziva and Sadie to be bred!! I can't stop crying over this!

I had bad dreams last night (we lost the house and that meant I lost my barn etc) and then woke up to an email this morning from someone telling me how I was breeding my goats all wrong they knew what my problem is etc. The thing is I do everything he said and I have been breeding successfully for 14 years!! Ugh

Why do people I don't even know stick their nose where it doesn't belong!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

I am so sorry Stacey, I hope they other girls are still preggo, and I understand your worries. :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

The thing is their pooch (besides Sweet Pea) are say preggo and they would be 50-60 days along! That's why I want the ultra sound. If not I'm making a brother or my mom hold them so I can do blood draws!!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

First and foremost I hope your girls are pregnant.

If worst came to worst and none are bred, could you trade your labor for hay? Now I believe you already work 3 jobs, but I thought maybe your brothers could help you work for the hay, and you could catch up with them later as far as compensation. I'm sure they have busy lives, or may not even be available, but I find family is always so willing to help in many cases. Just trying to brainstorm as a just in case.

Ultimately, keep your chin up as best you can, until you get ultrasound or blood test results. I know, sometimes easier said than done. I hope it helps knowing others care and are thinking of you as you make your way through this stressful time.

:hug: ray: :hug: ray:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

I feel your pain and frustration. The first buck we had here had the simple task of getting 5 doe's bred. We sold him after we thought he had done his job (No more doe's were coming into heat) About a month later a doe we watched him breed came back into heat, there we were no buck and a doe that needed to be bred. Thankfully a friend offered to let us breed her to her finished champion. :leap:

Within another month two more doe's came into heat. So out of 5 doe's he managed to settle 2 ( I hope ray: )

We bought two more bucks and have them bred now (Again I think so/ hope). I was hopeing to get them all kidded out by the end of february now we have April and May due dates for the majority.

I would wait on the blood or ultra sound for the ones with discharge, cause I've got a couple that have had a little bit of discharge since breeding, but have never come back into heat. Just gotta try to keep it together :hug:

I'de go ahead and try to find a way to get those doe's in heat bred though, cause even if you miss out on shows you'll at least have a shot at salvaging your kid crop later in the year. hlala: :lovey: ray:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

Oh Stacey, I'm so sorry... things are SO tough right now... for everyone... but adding in the goats too... that's a really tough blow. It just stinks! And it's probably extra hard when things are going roller coaster speed with all the up's & down's. Searching for a truck, buying the truck, thinking the girls are preggo... now this.... Ugh!
Crossing my fingers for you that you can get an ultrasound done for your girls. The ultrasounds are SO wonderful... so uplifting to see those little babies in there swimming around. You could use a good strong dose of that! Prayers sent your way that soon you can and your girls are just giving you a bad time...keeping you on your toe's! ray:

We're all here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

Stacey,

Oh no. That is horrible. :grouphug: :hug: I am praying that at least Ziva and Sadie really are pregnant for you and just have a bit of discharge or a false heat. Especially since they have prego looking pooches.

If not, I pray that you will be able to figure something out so that you don't have to sell your goats. I cannot imagine having to do that. :-(

If they do turn up open, would it work out to have them bred again if you can borrow a buck? You might still miss out on the shows this year but hopefully would have the kids to sell to support your herd? Even later kids to sell sounds better to me then the alternative of selling your herd.

Tracy :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

I would rather at least save the goats so yeah I will be trying to get them bred. Its just so heart breaking. This is what I live my life for - everything about my life revolves around the goats.

Thank you all for the support I think the snow will end by the time I get out of work and I'm going straight to pick up my doe Sweet Pea, hoping she likes this buck (this is the doe who decides who she will allow to breed her >( )

Then the other two I will blood test and hope for good results by this time next week. If not I will begg my friend to allow the girls to stay a month with her buck.


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

Hi Stacy,
sorry about your doe's but funny, well not funny at all is I'm having the same problem here, and I don't have a job besides the goats, because I have some medical problems. And I even held some doe's back on breeding because I wanted them bred a little later for the shows.
I thought it was just me having this problem this year, I have about 15 goats to be bred and I think I have maybe 4 bred, they come into heat, I bred them and then they come back into heat, its been extremely frustrating, and I am using several different bucks young and older, and same with the doe's.
Wish I could help,
my next step here is trying to flush the doe's to help with fertility.. and trying extra minerals.
Let me know if you find something that helps. I've never had this problem before either.


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

Stacey,

:hug: I can completely relate to your life revolving around your goats. Lol, my life revolves around my goats and horses too. :wink: I definately feel for you.

I have my fingers crossed that the snow slows down for you and that Sweet Pea decides that she likes the buck. If she is acting like she will not accept him and you are sure she really is in heat, can you hold her for the buck to breed her? It might sound rude but could get her bred.

I come from a horse back ground though and with the horses, sometimes you need to restrain the mare for safety. Especially when covering a mare with a very young foal. I had to breed an outside maiden mare this year who was showing strong heat to my stallion when teased but would get nervous and kick out when he would go to mount. Breeding hobbles took care of that for the safety of both myself and my stallion.

I am sending preggers with multiples vibes for your other two does!

Tracy :hug:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

Do the blood draws unless you find a vet that is really good with ultrasounds. I had 4 or 5 girls ultrasounded two years ago because my buck escaped & was with the girls one day while I was on vacation in Florida. My father-in-law figured it was fine since the girls were all nursing their kids which were all about 5 or 6 weeks old at the time. I was so upset that he thought it was fine & I was going to end up with winter kids--which there was no way I was going to milk in the winter meaning that the girls wouldn't have udders for the show season etc etc! Anyhow, I had the ultrasound done & they said 2 of the girls were pregnant---wrong, all of that worry for nothing..none of them were really pregnant! 
I would be upset too if I were in your shoes. Breeding this month would mean June kids that wouldn't be weaned until August--it's a lot harder in my area to sell anything for a good price unless it's spring time. Everyone seems to be looking for deals closer to autumn. Plus, there's no way those kids would be ready to breed until next year which could be another turn off for some breeders. 
Let's hope that you are mistaken...at least one of them had to have gotten bred! That would be a little odd for all 3 of them not to have taken! Did you see the breedings happen when you had your buck? 
Keep us up-dated!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

I'm so sorry Stacey. Maybe Sweet Pea will breed easily this time, and the other two are really pregnant. I sure hope so. I have no doubt that you will find a way to handle this.

Jan


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

Oh im so sorry Stacey that really stinks. I hope they turn out pregnant. I would feel loss without my goats to. I also have to sell some to make money to be able to keep them so I understand that. Good luck.


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

I hope everything works out for you ray:


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

@crazyacre - I just clicked on your website, your goats are gorgeous!!

@Stacey - I am so sorry to hear that this is happening. I hope that your girls are actually pregnant. I would hold them for you, but it is a very long drive. I've been thinking, could you lease your girls out for landscaping services in the summer to save on feed costs? I know that it would have its own set of problems, but it might take some of the feeding costs off your shoulders. Possibly you could make a little money off of it too. It's probably a bad idea, but just brainstorming here.

I hope things look up for you very soon.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

@pelicanacresMN I think the reason they are so easy to sell in the spring is cause people get their taxes and have some extra spending cash to be able to purchase goats they wouldnt normally have the money to purchase. I know thats what I do lol. I had july kids last year and they where hard to sell. But I hope Stacey your other two are bred and you only have to worry bout sp.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

Thanks guys - the support is so helpful I'm still stressing but trying to stay calm and think of my options.

If the does do kid out later then I will just sell all the boys as wethers and I'm planning on keeping the doeings mostly anyway so that's not an issue.

YES I WILL HOLD Sweet Pea to be bred the darn goat!!!

I saw both Ziva ans Sadie bred. Ziva was so happy and she was bred several times by Dude. Sadie I had to hold but her breeder said she had to be held last time too.

Maybe she was flagging because she was happy ? Maybe the discharge is just a fluke thing. She isn't calling or crying like she did the time she was bred. I may just put up pooch pics for the others to see and decide.

Ziva looks so preggy but that discharge caught me off guard. And after my long sleepless night the snow and SP being in heat might be playing a part. I'm really trying to calm down but inside I'm still upset.

I was also alamred because no one wanted to eat this morning but Sadie and Spirit. I get overly concerned and panic.

I really hope I'm overreacting :/ I would rather be found out to be wrong and look foolish then to have the girls not bred!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

My grandmom would never let me loose my goats but I would feel totally even more in her debt then I already do. I try so hard to do as much of this on my own. I may just need to accept her money though.

One bright spot - Lola is due in less then 2 months! I sold her and she doesn't live here but I get ALL the kids back. So I get to have at least two kids to play with once they are weaned and I'm keeping a doe kid if one is born. Hoping for 2 boys and 1 girl (so I can sell the boys  )


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

Gosh-I am sorry Stacey-but maybe you are overthinking it...with SP coming back into heat. Hopefully this is so, and you will have lots of kids in a few months. It seems like it has indeed been a difficult season!


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

Kannm,
Thanks for the complement I have put alot of time, research , money and lots of Love into building my herd. My kids say the goats get more attention than them !!
Not true , but I do put alot into them..
I'm hoping like Stacy , that maybe they were just flagging because they are happy, etc. I do have a few though that I know of, that keep coming back in heat. :hair:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: not sure which end is up*



> Lola is due in less then 2 months! I sold her and she doesn't live here but I get ALL the kids back


 thank God for Lola... :hi5: :hug:

I am so very sorry.... you have to deal with this.... my heart goes out to you....I pray.... that they are bred and it is just a fluke ....that they are showing heat signs..... again ....Stacey.... I am sorry.....  :hug: ray:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

One thing anyone having trouble could trying is lute. First you would need to blood test everyone to make sure they aren't pregnant, but if they aren't then you give a shot of lute the day they are bred. I had a doe I had to do that to last year and it did the trick.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: not sure which end is up*



RunAround said:


> One thing anyone having trouble could trying is lute. First you would need to blood test everyone to make sure they aren't pregnant, but if they aren't then you give a shot of lute the day they are bred. I had a doe I had to do that to last year and it did the trick.


Hmmm...that is interesting and I will bookmark that for those difficult to breed does...guess you have to get that from the vet? :whatgoat:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

You can get it from a vet or from VetServ


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

Stacey- I t could just be a fluke. My Clementine had discharge every "heat cycle" even when bred. I honestly didn't believe she was bred (even after the ultrasound) until I saw the twins on the ground! I suggest blood testing first! IMHO


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

I didn't know Vetserv still existed? Does it if you have a farm?


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

Just found out...I thought Vetserv had been shut down for some reason. Sorry for asking before checking...


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

Stacey....I am so very sorry and pray for things to turn out ok for you.....I have no words of wisdom but are sending you :hug: .


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

Thanks Jen - I'm going to do just that! My friend said she will try to get here to help


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

So sorry Stacey! I'm having trouble getting a few does settled myself. And of course one of them is my only REALLY NICE registered doe. The other two are my Nubians and I'm running out of time...Summer kids are the worst here in Texas.

I hope your two girls are pregnant and just messing with you.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

Im feeling much better now guys I so appreciate the support you gave me today. My poor coworker was just handing me tissues as I balled. I couldnt stop crying all day. But in the last hour or so I feel better. I have a plan of action (I do better when I have a plan of action).

On Sunday I am going to get the blood drawn on my girls and then Monday I will have my mom put it in the mail (I have to work) and then by Thursday or Friday I should know. And so at that point I can start pulling my hair out and balling or jumping with glee.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

YAY! It always feels better to have a plan. It will all work out the way it should (my motto for when times get rough). That way it is better to deal with the outcome(s). Good luck Stacey-and you are in my thoughts!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

Goodness Stacey...I am sorry your girls are stressing you so bad! Wish I could give you a big hug. I will send good thoughts and prayers that your girls are throwing false heats. I've had a few that do this, rebred them, yet they still kidded on that first breeding date...so maybe they're just being weird.  Keep us posted!!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

I understand somewhat. I'm trying to use my new buck this year to breed with, and I'm not sure he's going to get the job done. He's too eager, and all the girls just butt him away or run from him. I'm thinking about using my older buck this year instead. As it is I'm going to have June kids.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

:hug: Will keep fingers crossed! ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

I am so sorry.....seems to me that your girls are preggy and they are just being spiteful! I do think that sometimes they have to get that out of their systems at some point, just like we do. Getting the blood drawn and sent in will surely ease your mind, and I'm sure that you'll have the help doing so. :hug:

When you have chance to, post those pooch pics....I'm not 100% sure of myself but I can give yours a shot.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

Hey Stacey...I was just thinking...is it possible that the buck is sterile? Or has he had other kids?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

used two different bucks and no they arent sterile -- Dude has kids on the ground (lots of them) and this year he bred other does successfully. Sampson who is bred to Sadie has other does who settled with him the first time (4 actually).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

:hug: ray: :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

Sweet pea is in full blown heat and the roads are terrible because of even more snow! I give up!!

I wish my new truck was on the road! This is just terrible timing


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

I am crossing my fingers for you that most of your doe's are bred, and that you can re-breed any that are open. The weather stinks this time of the year, but hopefully you can overcome that obstacle. Even if kids are born late and you miss show season with some of your animals, if you can get any open does re-bred, you will still have babies to sell to help pay for your goats.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

At this point I'm trying to breed for ADGA nationals which is the last week in July so if I can get her bred in time for that I can salvage some of the show season and there is one show here in NJ the last weekend in August.

I'm trying not to give up hope 
Beings my sister is pregnant and due the same time Sweet Pea wpould be due if bred now its probably not a wise choice so I'm going to hold off and wait till her next heat cycle at the least

I'm still frustrated and hoping the other two ARE bred! And I can have them kid in April as planned 

You all have been a help just giving me support and ideas so thank you :grouphug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

Praying.... that it will all work out..... :hug: ray:


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

I have been having trouble with some of my girls too, and it is frustrating. Especially thinking that when you don't want a certain goat bred they get bred accidentally with no problems. I do hope it works out for you!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

sorry im not alone in this :/ I feel your pain

Took Sadie and Sweet Pea to see Sampson today .... hope this works out


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

Gosh, between you and Ashley, I feel like I've missed out on tons over the last couple of days...

I've had does that exhibit some discharge even though they are pregnant, so keeping my fingers crossed for you --- everything will work out -- we may just have to start mailing you somehay! LOL hang in there. It's going to be fine....


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

Hi Stacey,

the last few days have been very distracting for me, and I haven't gotten this done, but I have wanted to say to you that if it all goes wrong with the timing for you this year, and you don't know what to do, I just have this to say. As a grandmother myself, if your grandmother wants to help you, let her. She will be knowing how important your goats are to you, and you should take her help and thank her and one day she may need help from you. For that matter let anyone who can help you help you. There is no way you should lose your herd over this.

O course, hoping there is really not so bad a problem.

Jan


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

Jan, how sweet that is...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

Thanks Jan :hug:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

YAY! I am so glad to see that you were able to get your girls back to see the buck. Is there any way you can leave them with him for awhile? I know it makes due dates a little more difficult, but I have never missed a birth by watching signs and knowing approx. due dates and you are much more experienced than I. My fingers are crossed everyone ends up with kids this year!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

well they will be staying for a little while -- new storm to arrive I hear between 1-4 feet?? :shocked: I could be way off but thats the buzz around so I asked and my friend said they can stay. SOOO heres hoping.

I also pulled blood and will send tomorrow (reminds me I need to get it boxed up and ready to go so I can have my mom drop it off tomorrow while I am at work or I can drop if off after work between getting my new truck registered so I can drive in this snow and when someone comes to look at my current truck I am selling

AHHHH I think I am going to loose my mind :wallbang:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

eeeeeekkkk :shocked: sister friend, that is alot of stress! Sorry to hear your girls didn't take  If I were closer I would help ya out! Buuuuuuutttt your clear across the US, so a (I hope things work out for you) will have to do! ray: for some Pos test results!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

I reread what I wrote and its quite comical really....I just shake my head and have to laugh. Its like when it rains it pours. Because most of the time my life is so even keel and I dont have much to do and then BAMM everything needs to be done at once.

I hear the doe I sold, Lola, is as big as a house so heres hoping she has 1 doe and 2 bucks and then I have some money to put towards hay and a doeling to show in my herd name 

And if Ziva is bred then I can show her as a Sr doe and then I will have 2 junior does (Spirit and my Lola doeling -fingers crossed) and then the others can kid closer to when the ADGA Nationals are. So all is not lost. JUST need to get them bred this go around. :sigh: wish I could just MAKE them settle. I know dont count your chickens before the hatch BUT I have to keep thinking on the positives and not how all my plans seem ruined. Make new plans right?

blood work for preggy testing is all boxed up and in the fridge so I can take it tomorrow. Im pinching pennies so I can afford the taxes and registration on my new truck so thats stressing me out too because I am going tomorrow and I have no idea how much its really going to be and I hope I have enough. ray:

OH well as my mom says "welcome to the word of adulthood" :help:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

:ROFL: yeah it sucks sometimes!!!


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

Hey Stacey,

I am nosey. Were you able to get Sweet Pea bred? Did Sadie seem like she really was in heat when you got her around the buck?

My fingers are tightly crossed that the girls that were in heat take this time around (with multiples!) :wink:

Fingers are also crossed for you to get those bucklings and the doeling that you are hoping for from Lola.

Tracy


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

Ok so I received notice today that Sadie and Ziva are pregnant! I am so happy 

Sadie did seem only the slightest bit interested with the buck and Sweet Pea still hasnt been in heat since Sunday.

My friend who has the buck I am breeding to is going to switch Sadie in with the girls and put Sweet Pea in with Sampson the buck.

So no Sweet Pea isnt bred yet (I didnt pregnancy test her since on Saturayy she was in heat for sure) but the other two are.

I am so relieved -- now to go tell my mom .......... hehe


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: not sure which end is up*

:clap: :leap:  So happy for you Stacey!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

aaahhhh what a relief! Congrats! Good news! :thumb:


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

That's great Stacey I am so glad you have good news :clap:


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

I bet prayer had nothing to do with it ..... God bless you all!!


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

Such good news! Woot!


----------



## imaginationacres (Sep 27, 2009)

yay!!!!   I'm so glad they are bred Stacey!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

That is great Stacey!

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap:  :thumb: :hug:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

GoATS, GOATS, GOATS.... They sure try their darndest to drive us nuts! Congrats!


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Woo hoo!!! :stars: 

Congrats, that is great news! I am sure you feel like a huge weight has been lifted off of your shoulders. :greengrin: 

Fingers crossed that Sweet Pea also gets preggers this time around. 

Tracy


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

GREAT NEWS STACEY!!! Congrats and what a relief!


----------

